# What is your favorite FO Company?



## NameThatCandy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there,

What is your favorite FO Company?  I am looking for a company that their prices and S&H are reasonable.  

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2008)

WSP wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 30, 2008)

Scent Shack hands down!


----------



## Lane (Jan 30, 2008)

http://peakcandle.com/  EXCELLENT prices and good shipping.

http://brambleberry.com/ BEST FO's I have ever used for CP.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 30, 2008)

I have so many:

OT
Southern Soapers
Tony's
Old Mill (now at Tony's)
Scent Works
AGE
MMS


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I'm turning into a FO-HO!  

My favs in no particular order;

WSP --  Wholesale Supplies Plus
Soap Supplies.net  Paige shipps for $6.95 Flat Rate! 8)  In Florida
Tony's
NG  --  Natures Garden
Tradewinds
Camden-Grey  Lots of everything.  In Miami Florida


----------



## FSowers (Jan 30, 2008)

Candles and Supplies - The have alot of B & B scents

Bitter Creek North -  They have a buy 13 1 oz for 20.00 or buy 5 get one free. Right now they have spend 50.00 and get ( 3 )1/2 oz free.

Bitter Creek South


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you for all the suggestions.

CPsoaper, what is AGE?

Soapmaker man and FSowers, thanks for telling the specials.  I will check them out.

I am surprised that none of you mention "Day Star".


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 31, 2008)

AGE - A Garden Eastward. 

http://www.addy.com/brinkley/index.html


----------



## Bret (Jan 31, 2008)

Tony's and KY (http://www.kycandlewaxsupply.com)


----------



## TAS (Jan 31, 2008)

I am chemically sensitive and the only (of the ones that I have tried) one that does not give me a headache is Sweet Cakes. 
TAS


----------



## blossomsundries (Jan 31, 2008)

I like sweet cakes,  bitter creek and the scent shack.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 31, 2008)

Saveonscents.com


----------



## Lane (Jan 31, 2008)

What type of soaping is everyone using the FO's for??

I LOVE Saveonscents.com for MP, but had a very very hard time getting the FO's to work in CP, same problem with WSP.


Candy- What type of soaping are you doing? I know you mentioned lye, so I assumed you were doing CP?


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 31, 2008)

Always CP for me.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Like CPS says;  Only CP for me too!

Paul


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fragrances*

Favorites? I have none yet. I just purchased my beginning fragrance supply. I have a feeling FO's will be the death of my finances. Hurry up Bush, with that rebate check!  

Ten (10) from The Scent Works
Six (6) from Southern Soapers

I gotta hit up Sweet Cakes and Brambleberry, but not till the summer probably. I've got to behave.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> http://peakcandle.com/  EXCELLENT prices and good shipping.
> 
> http://brambleberry.com/ BEST FO's I have ever used for CP.



I agree with lane!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 1, 2008)

I love 

DayStar
The Scent Works
WSP
Tony's


----------



## Lane (Feb 1, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w00t!


----------



## earthygirl (Feb 2, 2008)

FO's
Monarch
A Garden Eastward
Backwoods
Tony's
sweetcakes


EO's
Essential Oil Uni
Camden Grey
Between Friends too


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 4, 2008)

I looked up the FO companies you guys like, but most of them don't offer 2oz .  I usually do 2 lb batch, so I need 2 oz FO.  So I will try one of the companies offer 2 oz this month.  I still haven't decided which one I want to try.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 5, 2008)

*Southern Soapers and The Scent Works*

*Southern Soapers and The Scent Works*

I just got my order from both today, and I think I love every scent I purchased — the few ones that I'm slightly "iffy" about will probably soap wonderfully!

*Southern Soapers:*

Green Chai Tea
Macapuno Sorbet
Gingermilk (just...YUMMY!)
Blue Lagoon
Black Mission Figs 
African Red Bush Tea (WOW!)

*The Scent Works:*

Mango Lassi
Gooseberry Ginger
California Navel Orange (Orangey GOODNESS!)
Coconut Cardamom Custard
Belgian Chocolate (Oh MY!!!!!)
Ginger Fuji Apple
Frankincense and Kadota Fig ("Frankinfig" soap is on the horizon")
Got Milk?
Grapefruit Blossom
Pomona's Garden


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Southern Soapers and The Scent Works*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> *Southern Soapers and The Scent Works*
> 
> I just got my order from both today, and I think I love every scent I purchased — the few ones that I'm slightly "iffy" about will probably soap wonderfully!
> 
> ...



OH MY! Those sound like GOOD scents!! Are you going to be using them exclusively for CP? You'll have to start a new thread and give us details as ya use them!!!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Southern Soapers and The Scent Works*



			
				Lane said:
			
		

> OH MY! Those sound like GOOD scents!! *Are you going to be using them exclusively for CP?* You'll have to start a new thread and give us details as ya use them!!!



Yes, they will be used for CP. I'll give feedback!


----------



## HootsGallery (Nov 20, 2008)

I've really only bought from 2 suppliers...Nature's Garden and Kentucky Candle Wax Supply. 

I really love both places. Lots of choices. Ky sells 2 oz. bottles of FO. I did see that someone mentioned wanting the 2 oz.


----------



## heartsong (Nov 26, 2008)

*f/o*

www.soapsupplies.net  $7.95 flat rate shipping!  great customer service and i love her fragrances!  she has a great oakmoss, bendel bean vanilla and a dead-on lavender.


----------



## Soapmomma (Dec 30, 2008)

First off I want to say I am not the seller nor am I affiliated in anyway with this seller, I just love her oils! http://stores.ebay.com/LeCrissas-Candle ... -by-Angels  I have ordered quite a bit from her over the past 6 months and have never had one single complaint, she ships fast, combines, and will make any custom order you can come up with. I have only bought one oil I didn't like and that was the Sexy Musk, smells like pee to me! But that's just my personal preference I'm sure   
Mango Papaya--best seller for me
Dragonsblood- very sexy and good seller
Mulberry--beautiful sweet scent- (very dark discoloring scent)
Twisted Peppermint (type)--smells right on and is a great seller
Moonlight Path (type) -- almost like the original, still a good seller (get great white cphp soap with this)
Vanilla Sands--One of my favorite vanilla scents! 
Sexy Musk--can't even stand to open the bottle, very strong musk smell, told DH to take it out deer huntin with him to attract em   
Cedarwood Pine-great woodsy men's scent
Lemon Ice--Very nice lemon mixer smell, stays strong after months with 1oz ppo. 
Better Than Sex on the Beach: Super sweet fruity/berry scent, does discolor greatly to a yellow/orange in hp soap. Would be a great candle scent. 
I've ordered more but that's what I can remember atm!


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2008)

Soapmomma said:
			
		

> First off I want to say I am not the seller nor am I affiliated in anyway with this seller, I just love her oils! http://stores.ebay.com/LeCrissas-Candle ... -by-Angels  I have ordered quite a bit from her over the past 6 months and have never had one single complaint, she ships fast, combines, and will make any custom order you can come up with. I have only bought one oil I didn't like and that was the Sexy Musk, smells like pee to me! But that's just my personal preference I'm sure



She sure does have great prices. Good feedback, too.

The thing that worries me is that while she says it's soap safe, she also says 


> NO Direct Contact with Skin.


Many of us make lotions, bombs and bath oils to match our soaps.  

I also didn't see anything about the oils being phthalate-free.  I've emailed her to find out.  Hopefully she will respond soon.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 30, 2008)

Soapmomma said:
			
		

> First off I want to say I am not the seller nor am I affiliated in anyway with this seller, I just love her oils! http://stores.ebay.com/LeCrissas-Candle ... -by-Angels



I ordered a 12pk of 1oz from her today.. she was very nice when I emailed her back and forth inquiring as to skin safety etc. as well as asking if she happened to carry (or could carry) a few specific things. (she didn't/couldn't but was as helpful as she could be)

here's what I have coming from her: (c/p from my list to her - she didn't mention any of my first choices being sold out but who knows)


cabernet (grape if sold out)
hot apple pie OR harvest spice/apple if sold out
tomato vine
peaches and cream (or another great peach if sold out)
strawberry ice (or your favorite strawberry type if sold out)
sandalwood
prickly pear
oakmoss
pink sugar
wedding cake
vanilla
eucalyptus


Half of those are slated for my local-themed-soaps but the others just sounded yummy LOL


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2008)

She responded back to me saying that she wasn't sure if the oils are phthalate-free.  My guess, only a guess - is that if she doesn't know, they aren't.  As most fragrance wholesalers have gone to phthalate-free formulas she may be buying up their old stock and reselling it.


----------



## Soapmomma (Dec 30, 2008)

Not to familiar with the phthalate-free thing. Guess I'll have to hit google lol. As for buying up old stock, I have made a special request before for one she stopped stocking and she can get it for me in larger quantities because it is a slow seller and not many people like it (guess I'm strange) I've keep her scent list on favorites and when something goes out of stock it does come back in rather quickly. 
Maybe you could email her and ask her to get with her provider on the phthalate-free question, she does seem to be very accommodating.


----------



## abigtroutt (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: f/o*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> www.soapsupplies.net  $7.95 flat rate shipping!  great customer service and i love her fragrances!  she has a great oakmoss, bendel bean vanilla and a dead-on lavender.



I just ordered from soapsupplies.net and very happy with the service and products!!  They have Hazelnut Coffee Fragrance Oil on sale and its awesome!!!  I also love the shipping cost.  Since I live in Florida shipping was superfast even during the holidays.

I also ordered from oregontrailsoaps.com and was very happy with the service and the products.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2008)

> Deda wrote:
> Quote: NO Direct Contact with Skin.
> 
> Many of us make lotions, bombs and bath oils to match our soaps.



Skin safe for lotion type aplications is different from direct contact to the skin isn't it? Even some flavor oils that are lip safe should not make direct contact to the skin UNDILUTED.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2008)

Mill Creek has 2oz bottles for $3.00. Can't beat  that! http://www.millcreeksoywaxcandlesupply.com/fragrances.htm

Their Starwberries & Champagne and Luscious Cheescake are 2 of my top sellers.


----------



## Deda (Jan 1, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Deda wrote:
> > Quote: NO Direct Contact with Skin.
> >
> > Many of us make lotions, bombs and bath oils to match our soaps.
> ...



Tabitha, you are exactly right. 
I choose an unfortunate quote and confused Soap Safe with Skin Safe.
She says most are skin safe and has a test for skin safe disclaimer. 
I'm still waiting to hear back on the phthalates.


----------



## antella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm very selective and I don't find that the raves I hear about a lot of these suppliers necessarily hold true for me.  I have been treated well by Scent Shack all along, though they are really getting expensive.  And some of their scents are kind of light.  I could hardly smell the Honeysuckle I bought last time and I won't be buying that one again.  But the shipping is relatively cheaper than many places and the scents come in glass which is good.

Brambleberry has some of the better service around but mi-gawd, the scents are getting spendy and you can't buy 2 oz of any, you have to buy 2 of the 1 oz bottles and that gets to be about $7 for 2 oz of a fragrance oil--too much.

SoI don't know the total answer to this question because good service doesn't make up for hefty prices and exhorbitant shipping.  I think they better give good service at those rates and they usually know it.  But you just have to really look and do the work of comparitive shopping.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in Canada and so far my fav places for FO's and EO's is Saffire Blue which is located in London, ON. I've ordered from SOS and didn't like their FO's at all. Saffire Blues are very true to their scent and the scent does not change when in CP soap (which I found SOS's did. Smelled way better in the bottle than it did in soap!)


----------



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2009)

brambleberry and candle.pro, or sweetcakes.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2009)

i do only HP in crockpot, for now, love it!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 31, 2009)

I order mostly from New Directions - www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca (I'm in Canada!)

I find their FO's AWESOME. I've ordered from a handful of other suppliers (SOS, Saffire Blue, WSP) and I found a lot of their FO's to smell very "fake" and kind of chemical-ly (not all, but a lot of them!)

ALL of the FO's I've gotten from New Directions have been very true and work well in CP.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to say I am in love with New Direction Aromatics too.  And especially since they have waived their small order fee.


----------

